# Durability of aftermarket brakes.



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

I am planning on doing the NX2000 brake upgrade on my 96 sentra. My question is how durable are the upgrade rotors such as the power slot rotors or the brembo factory style? If properly installed will they last for a similar amount of time like stock style will? Or do they wear out quicker?


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Binger said:


> I am planning on doing the NX2000 brake upgrade on my 96 sentra. My question is how durable are the upgrade rotors such as the power slot rotors or the brembo factory style? If properly installed will they last for a similar amount of time like stock style will? Or do they wear out quicker?


alotta people say they are really good. esp greg v said he never had any problems with his powerslots


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

It all depends on your driving habits and the type of pad you use. Powerslots arent bad, TPM and Stoptech are nice also. If you use a ceramic pad (or God forbid organic) with little wear, you shouldnt wear as fast. If you are using a high friction pad (especially carbon-metallic), you are generally going to kill any rotor quicker. If you use a racing pad with a high amount of carbon, your going to literally have iron shreds on your wheels from the pads destroying your rotors, so pad choice is very importat. If your bias is too bad, you may likely warp the front rotors. As it has been discussed before, it is important to consider using a higher friction pad on the rear brakes due to brake bias.

So prettymuch the answer to your question depends on how you set everything up, with a lot of the rotor life depend on your pad choice. If you autoX or drive hard on the street, some life may likely be decreased.


----------



## Binger (Aug 29, 2002)

ok good to know...who makes the best stock sized ceramic pads for the NX brake upgrade?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Carbotech IMO. If they dont have an existing one, you can send them your stock pads and they will make them for you. Their Ceramic street compound is called the Bobcat. The Panther XP-8 is a decent street compound too although it is pushing a track compound and is harder on your rotors and takes longer to heat up than the Bobcats (but IIRC they dont fade until like 1600 degrees so for performance they are badass).

http://www.carbotecheng.com/


----------

